# When I am in captured window I see yellow lines on screen.



## Erktiky! (Jul 23, 2020)

I am running OBS. Then selecting window to capture and when I am on this window I see yellow lines. I am sending photo in files. In this screen lines may be hard to see. I showed them with using drawing. Maybe it's any option in settings but I can't find it if it is option.
It's really annoing, I can't wait until someone will help me with it. Thanks in advice.


----------



## Lawrence_SoCal (Jul 23, 2020)

My laptop did not do this [yellow lines around most of window capture area], but my new desktop dedicated streaming compute (set up last week) does have this yellow line. So, I'm curious what setting in OBS (for me, v25.0.8 on Win10 with nVidia GPU would cause this.. different GPU & drivers obviously between laptop and desktop, so I'm aware the issue might be there... so I'll watch this thread hoping someone has some pointers)


----------



## koala (Jul 23, 2020)

The yellow border is painted by Windows if OBS uses a certain type of window capture. It's a Windows behavior, no flaw in OBS, no bug. However, it isn't added to the video, so it should be fine.

You can edit the properties of the window capture source and try to change the Capture Method from Automatic to BitBlt. BitBlt will not exhibit the yellow border, but cannot capture many kind of apps, especially ones that use hardware acceleration for graphics. However, the current browsers probably use all hardware acceleration, so you will have to use Automatic including the yellow border.


----------



## Erktiky! (Jul 30, 2020)

So there's no way to delete yellow lines while capturing window/app?
Or is there any way to change color of theese lines? Thanks in advice.


----------



## FerretBomb (Jul 30, 2020)

Not without changing the capture method as described above.

This is a Windows feature added by Microsoft to make sure that people know if a window is being captured. The intent being to prevent viruses or malware from sneaking onto a system and sending sensitive content back to a thief. Unfortunately, it also triggers on OBS' window capture, even as a known-good program.


----------



## Mike Loeven (Mar 6, 2021)

This is so annoying and invasive I have reached a point were I am not above considering the possibility of editing the registry or modifying system files with a hex editor  If someone can figure out a way to disable or gracefully "Break" the functionality in windows I would love to see a fix even if its a kludgy system hack...


----------



## clips (Nov 25, 2021)

i know this is a few months old now but i found a fix..
watch this one first https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jdg6acbW8j4
then watch this one https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mQGEe1ZiKBc


----------



## H3draut3r (Dec 25, 2021)

FerretBomb said:


> Not without changing the capture method as described above.
> 
> This is a Windows feature added by Microsoft to make sure that people know if a window is being captured. The intent being to prevent viruses or malware from sneaking onto a system and sending sensitive content back to a thief. Unfortunately, it also triggers on OBS' window capture, even as a known-good program.


WRONG!!!!
There IS a function to possibly "hide" that border.... why isn't it implemented yet?
> https://docs.microsoft.com/en-us/uw...pture_GraphicsCaptureSession_IsBorderRequired

Just add a checkbox named "Show Yellow Border (only Win10+)" at the WindowCapture-Module's Properties and enable it by default... if someone dislikes it, it can be disabled by the user ;)


----------



## FerretBomb (Dec 25, 2021)

H3draut3r said:


> WRONG!!!!
> There IS a function to possibly "hide" that border.... why isn't it implemented yet?
> > https://docs.microsoft.com/en-us/uw...pture_GraphicsCaptureSession_IsBorderRequired
> 
> Just add a checkbox named "Show Yellow Border (only Win10+)" at the WindowCapture-Module's Properties and enable it by default... if someone dislikes it, it can be disabled by the user ;)


Hey, go for it! OBS is open-source. Give it a try, see if it actually works. :)


----------



## deeztreeznutz (Jan 12, 2022)

For me, the lines stay even when I close OBS, what do I do then?


----------

